# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Только Вас нам и не хватало!!! игровой блок.

## Уралочка

*Игровой блок для юбилея "Только Вас нам и не хватало"*

День рожденья - праздник детства, даже если нам глубоко за…. 
В  этот день любой именинник  ждет сюрпризов и чудес.  Ииии… та-дам!!!  :Yahoo: 
Несерьезные гости родом из детства  готовы пожаловать на взрослый праздник. 
А «сюрпризить»,  «чудесить»  и "хэппибёздить"они будут так весело, что волна позитивных эмоций и хорошего настроения накроет всех!

Реквизит: клоунские кепки и носы, барабан, колпачок именинника(цы).

В комплект входит текстовый файл, музыкальное оформление 
_(прописанные бэки для яркости в финальной приколюхе)_ и *ВИДЕО*.

СтОимость *1500р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## дюймовка

хООООчу
ох Лена что ты со мной делаешь!
это ведь смотреть невозможно даже!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> хООООчу


Игровушка реально классная :Grin: 

Особенно в конце: "Это братцы всё фигня - день рожденье у меня!" :Yahoo:

----------


## дюймовка

Лен
смотрю видео и плачу...
от смеха и зависти
завидую твоей.....фантазии неисчерпаемой
а реакция мужчин? они ж балдеют!!!!!
конец-обалденный!!!!!
а реквизит-плёвое дело!!!!

----------


## дюймовка

вчера была молодёжь-25 летки
нелюбимый контингент....был
завела Леночкиными игровухами и погнали! всё с открытым ртом.....
слов нет одни эмоции................и благодарность

----------


## Уралочка

> вчера была молодёжь-25 летки
> нелюбимый контингент....был
> завела Леночкиными игровухами и погнали! всё с открытым ртом.....
> слов нет одни эмоции................и благодарность


Ниночка - очень рада что понравился блок. Пусть он приносит тебе и заказчикам больше эмоций, и ярких впечатлений. :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

ЭТО БРАТЦЫ ВСЁ ФИГНЯ, ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНЬЕ У МЕНЯ!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## ewa.elik

*Уралочка*, Знаете, дорогие господа и дамы, я благодарю Бога, что он меня направил на этот ПРЕВОСХОДНЫЙ САЙТ!!!!!!!! Леночка, полный восторг, восхищение и радость от твоих КЛАССНЫХ ШТУКОВИН!!!!!!! Проводила на юбилее ( средний возраст), как раз то, что я искала, очень замечательно то, что гости на минуту возвращаются  в свое детство, все ГРАМОТНО, с ИЗЮМИНКОЙ ( Это , братцы,все фигня.............).... Здорово, юбиляры поют и дурачатся с удовольствием!!!!!!! Лена, творческого тебе вдохновения на создание НОВЫХ """"БЕСТСЕЛЛЕРОВ"""""!!!!!!!! МОЛОДЧИНА!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Tender:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

